# My Coop on Wheels



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

this is where I put 7172 and 707...

Cant load the pic for some reason...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> this is where I put 7172 and 707...
> 
> Cant load the pic for some reason...
> 
> ...


Nice pic!! LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to see a "coop" on wheels!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*here you go*

Now i know why I can not post it earlier, darnuggit...


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

the 1st pic 707 and her new mate

2nd pic is 7172 and the Sion cock from New Mexico

3rd pic is is the Lumachi Cock (a champion 2nd place) from Ellen of CA , the hen (1st place) from John of New Rochelle


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Use to look like this in the beginning


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well there it is, do you use it just for the breeding season and then wheel it out of the way the rest of the time?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> well there it is, do you use it just for the breeding season and then wheel it out of the way the rest of the time?


Thats my whole plan. I will give them time to flap their wings once my birds are out and flying...I want to keep the future babies, warm at all times...During the summer, I will roll it out on the front of my garage door so they can get some sun light and so called fresh air of NYC (fresh air?, not in NYC), and roll it back in at night...

I will install a fan, if they are inside the garage in the summer


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks good. Glad that it can be rolled around so that they can get some air.....fresh or otherwise.......LOL
Now......pics of babies should be next!!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks...

Do you think I need to put some lights in each of the nestboxes?, in case they want to eat and feed the babies at night...Once they settled-in into their nestboxes, I will try to open their doors (garage doors will be closed) so they can go out and fly around inside the garage, or shud I do this once they have their eggs or babies?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Do you think I need to put some lights in each of the nestboxes?, in case they want to eat and feed the babies at night...Once they settled-in into their nestboxes, I will try to open their doors (garage doors will be closed) so they can go out and fly around inside the garage, or shud I do this once they have their eggs or babies?


I would say yes to lights. Does the garage have lights? I assume it does. It might be enough to just turn on the lights in the garage. Maybe put them on a timer? I would give them a few days to become accustomed to the nestboxes and then let one pair out at a time. Just keep the food and water in the box so they HAVE to go back to the box to eat and/or drink. 
You might find however, that until the eggs are laid, they may or may not actually sleep in the boxes. Your garage might become thier loft. LOL


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> You might find however, that until the eggs are laid, they may or may not actually sleep in the boxes. Your garage might become thier loft. LOL


I have to decide now if I let both of them come out at the same time...Yes, the garage have 4 lights and a window opposite side of the coop...
"You know sometimes I don't know if you are one psychic woman, you know, that's what I was thinking, the eggs might be laid above the shed by my tools and hatch it there  then I have to clean up my tool box and all"...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> I have to decide now if I let both of them come out at the same time...Yes, the garage have 4 lights and a window opposite side of the coop...
> "You know sometimes I don't know if you are one psychic woman, you know, that's what I was thinking, the eggs might be laid above the shed by my tools and hatch it there  then I have to clean up my tool box and all"...


No, not psychic........I just know that there's a good chance that the pigeons will find another spot that THEY think is perfect for laying eggs and raising babies. But, that's why I said leave the food and water in the boxes. After a few days, you could let them out and see what happens. If you give them nesting material and they start building a nest in the bowl in the box, then you're probably ok. But if the nesting material starts disappearing but it's NOT in the nest bowls..........you're in trouble. LOL


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Trouble...*

 That's what I'm trying to avoid picking up eggs and scattered poops all over my garage, good thing the car stays outside...I posted and made something like for some beginner to get some idea on how to build something they can move/roll around where ever they want to and it's easy to get things done...

Even my loft has wheels but I got that on blocks so the next project I will do is (maybe, once I got the green light)build my loft on top of the roof...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Now i know why I can not post it earlier, darnuggit...



What is the measurement of each box?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It is a beautiful coop on wheels. Loves it! Is it just me or an Asian thing to put the car outside and make the garage a living space (in your case pigeons)? LOL!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I noticed that there is alot of room under the nest boxes, i love storage space!....you can put all kinds of stuff under there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a very nice little coop on wheels, I like the fact that you can roll it inside during inclamate weather, and back out when the weather is nice. Do they have access to bathing, and do you roll them inside each night?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

RodSD said:


> It is a beautiful coop on wheels. Loves it! Is it just me or an Asian thing to put the car outside and make the garage a living space (in your case pigeons)? LOL!


*A:* Well as mush as possible I would like to keep the car outside for easy access, since the garage is for my power tools and some other JUNKS that I store in it...To be honest with ya'll, I want the other half of my garage to turn into a loft so I can get a bigger/larger space for them and keeps them warm in the winter but I have to work on that by convincing my Queen (mom) if I can build a loft in it...




spirit wings said:


> I noticed that there is alot of room under the nest boxes, i love storage space!....you can put all kinds of stuff under there.


*A:* The space you see down there will be another 3 nestboxes for another 6 pairs or stocks, for the meantime I'm using it for storage (I wonder if my GOOD FRIEND have more pigeons to give away,?Im kidding)  ha ha ha...That was a good one eh?




Trees Gray said:


> That is a very nice little coop on wheels, I like the fact that you can roll it inside during inclamate weather, and back out when the weather is nice. Do they have access to bathing, and do you roll them inside each night?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


*A:*Thank you very much, I made it easy for me to bringing the coop, in and out during the climate change (rain or shine, good or bad)...The bathing will be inside my loft so that they can also flap their wings and do their exercise and also to dry themselves...Since I build it, I roll it out so they can get use to the fact of being there, then I will feed the birds in the loft and let them all out to fly, then go back to the coop and take 1 pair at a time to go in the loft and flap their wings while cleaning the floor and other nestboxes in the loft, when the flock lands (approximately 2 hours) then I start taking the stocks back to their nestboxes then send the flock in...A lot of work but, I have to do it...

After the breeding season, the partition or division in the middle flaps up (with hinges) so I can separate all the cocks (bottom) and hen (top) either or...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> *A:* Well as mush as possible I would like to keep the car outside for easy access, since the garage is for my power tools and some other JUNKS that I store in it...To be honest with ya'll, I want the other half of my garage to turn into a loft so I can get a bigger/larger space for them and keeps them warm in the winter but I have to work on that by convincing my Queen (mom) if I can build a loft in it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me. And, no, I think you're "friend" is all out of birds. Well, any that you would want.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Correction:
A: The space you see down there will be another 3 nestboxes for another 6 pairs or stocks, for the meantime... 

I meant to say 3 pairs not 6 pairs (6 birds)...6 pairs dang! that's alot of birds for small space like that...Too excited to post with out reading back what I typed-in...


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are nice boxes, on wheels that is very smart.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks...I tried to make it simple for me to maneuver it around in and out...I need to buy another drill bit 1/32 for the doors in the bottom section so can finish it and put another pair in it...I was thinking to leave the middle bottom open to put their feed and some gallons of water so when I roll it out, I don't have to open the garage door to get what I need for them...


----------

